# Hiding in grass...



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Have permission to hunt large mowed grass field. Geese are landing well out in the open. No tree lines or structure to hide around. Anyone have tips on how to make this work?

1. What to put on the blinds....

2. Decoy placement? Put decoys all around the blinds? Put decoys well out in front of the blinds to not draw attention to the blinds? Break the blinds up or put them all together? 

Would appreciate any advice on what has worked or not worked for you in the past.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

I treat it the same as cut corn or beans. Brush the blind with the green stuff well. As far as decoy placement, I usually put some around the blinds, but react to what the birds do, if they flare, mix it up and move them out. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

we have used home made goose chairs effectively.


----------



## Plavo (Jan 30, 2012)

Make a U or J pattern with decoys to give them a open area to land, I personally keep my layout blind out from the deeks......will lay along edge of the u or j.want birds to pay more attention to deeks that deeks with something trying to hid in with them,just my 2 cents


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

That is a hard place to hide, unfortunately I hunt areas like that every year especially in September season. The best tactic I've found is get a couple trash bags full of green high weeds and stubble every strap, then try to pat everything down. I butt blinds together as tight as I can get them. After that stack silos everywhere around the blinds, in between foot bags a line of them in the back all around so it looks like a cluster of geese on a hot feed. Then use full body's for your spread.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Top priority = mud up your blind. I didn't know any better until last year. A blind that has been properly mudded next to a blind that has not is a HUGE difference. I never knew how shiny layout blinds are til I mudded up my finisher. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Plavo (Jan 30, 2012)

Thought that would be a given............ Kinda like don't use a white bed sheets as a cheap snow cover...they give off a purple hue from the sky 



dsoy28 said:


> Top priority = mud up your blind. I didn't know any better until last year. A blind that has been properly mudded next to a blind that has not is a HUGE difference. I never knew how shiny layout blinds are til I mudded up my finisher.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Just pitchin in my 2 cents. White hospital blankets work just fine as a cheap snow cover. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

I spray paint instead of using mud. I think kylon has a flat paint that sticks to plastic.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

To hunt those flat fields void of much cover, ask the owner if you can dig in. Get those blinds below the surface then stubble in to make yourself look like flat terrain. Absolutely lights out on geese.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I agree but that's not goin to fly with golf courses and dams. That's when I use silos staked around blinds.


----------

